# My Sweet Sugar Went To Heaven



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I came home from work tonight, picked up the poo off the pads, and the pee pee accidents from the tile, as I do every night. I then told LBB, "Let's go get Sugar". (I don't leave Sugar with Bette, as she is a puppy, and bothers Sugar, so Sugs is much like my Daisy was, and loved hangin' in my room, where it's comfy and quiet).

My Sugar was laying on her/my favorite quilt, very peacefully. LBB, and I, ran up to her. I rubbed her belly and said, "wake up sleepy head". She didn't wake up, so I shook her harder, and began to panic. I started screaming, "NO, wake up Sugar". My baby girl was gone. She had just passed, as her body was still warm and limp, as well as the urine under her little behind. I won't even go into the extreme panic I felt, and what I did to attempt to bring her back to life. It was awful. I wanted her to wake up. I was shocked, as she has been so great. I didn't see this coming at all. 

I had a friend drive me, and Sugar, to the ER. She's being cremated. We just got back. I was there for quite awhile, as I didn't want to let her go, knowing I will never see her again. I'm sorry Sugar. I'm sorry I wasn't here for you. 


You were the best, my sweet little angel. Mommy Loves You.
Thank you so much for coming into our lives. I will never forget you.
My heart is so broken, I can hardly think straight right now.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Oh I'm so terribly sorry to hear this. Please know that you were there for her, you gave her love like nobody else could have, a warm and safe place to live and more even love. Her little spirit is still with you. xoxo


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Poor little girl. I'm glad she had you for the time left, Deb.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so sorry Deb :grouphug: :crying: it is so hard to lose our little ones. Devastating to find that they left without our final hug goodbye. My heart goes out to you. I know how it feels.


----------



## MORGANM (Jul 6, 2009)

My heart is hurting for you right now. 

I know she is in heaven looking down on you and thanking you for all the wonderful things you have done for her and all her friends. 

You are a wonderful person and all you do for your babies is just amazing. 

Please find comfort in the fact that we are all thinking of you in this difficult time. 

Martini, Oreo and I give you hugs and kisses.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Deb, I am so very sorry. I can't imagine how hard this has been for you. 

But, you were the best mom she could ever have had and I'm sure she loved you very much. Hugs,

Linda


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG Debbie, I am so sorry, more then I can even convey. Bless you and sweet Sugar. Oh Debbie, you WERE there for her, and she will always be with you.

All my love,
Christine


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Deb: I'm so sorry - all my love to you! I'm so glad Sugar had you for the final part of her life and knew the love you and the gang all had for her. She is resting peacefully now - thank you for all you did for her.


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry. She was on your favorite quilt, she knew she was loved!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Deb, I am so sorry. I'm sure she knew she was loved. My heart goes out to you. {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

How terrible! But Deb, please don't worry that you were physically present when she passed because you were there for her in so many more ways than many others had ever been. You were there for her by ensuring she knew she would be allowed to rest while you worked and she knew she was loved because she was cared for so well and allowed to spend her days drifting in and out of sleep on your bed. I know that you know these things, but sometimes its nice to be reminded of just what a difference YOU make in the lives of the malts you take in. While I can't take away the hole she has left in your :heart: and your pack I hope my hugs bring you solice and show you that Hunter and I care for you and are sending our prayers up to Sugar! :heart:


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*So very, very sorry*

Oh dear God! this must be so hard for you. She was laying on your quilt, she knew just how much you loved her.

God bless....

Warmest regards,


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I am very sorry for your loss Deb...At least she knew she was loved before she went to the bridge even if you were not there at that very moment..:grouphug:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:sorry: :crying:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

(((Deb)))

Nicholas is at the bridge waiting for me. Nicholas is brave, kind, sweet and compassionate - he will watch over Sugar, as he loved every fluff that he ever met.

Sugar is in good hands, with so many wonderful fluffs at the bridge.

I am so sorry for your loss.

(((Allie)))


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh no.......I am so sorry to read your post this morning. I can't imagine how horrible it was for you to find her. We share your grief Deb. The love was there and she knew it. God Bless Sugar............:heart:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Debbie, I am so sorry for your loss. Hugs to you, my friend. Sugar is romping with all the other fluffs in heaven.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh Deb, I can't even begin to imagine the shock you felt when you realized she was gone! So sad....I hope you're ok...


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so so sorry. I really hate this for you and I know it was harder not expecting it. Sugar's at the bridge with all the other dogs you've helped and they're all smiling. You made the last of her life blessed and happy. I'm sure that little girls heart is full of love.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Hunter's Mom said:


> How terrible! But Deb, please don't worry that you were physically present when she passed because you were there for her in so many more ways than many others had ever been. You were there for her by ensuring she knew she would be allowed to rest while you worked and she knew she was loved because she was cared for so well and allowed to spend her days drifting in and out of sleep on your bed. I know that you know these things, but sometimes its nice to be reminded of just what a difference YOU make in the lives of the malts you take in. While I can't take away the hole she has left in your :heart: and your pack I hope my hugs bring you solice and show you that Hunter and I care for you and are sending our prayers up to Sugar! :heart:


Well said Erin!

Deb I am so sorry! I know what a special place each of these fluffs have in your heart. They know it too and Sugar knew and felt the love of you and your husband. She was comforted in her favorite spot on the bed, smelling your and your husband's scent on the sheets...and drifted quietly over the bridge. 

Sugar is there with you and the rest of your fluffs right now. She will always be a part of your heart and soul. God bless you for caring for these fluffs and loving them when no one else did.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh I am so sorry for your loss, how sad. You were there for her, she felt safe and comfortable and knew you were always close.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Deb...I am beyond sorry for your loss of sweet Sugar. She passed peacefully and is now in peace at the Bridge. I know your heart is breaking for her. Sending you love and strength during this difficult time. Rest in peace beautiful baby girl.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm so sorry ((((((((((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))))))) I know Sugar knew how much you loved her. She was one lucky little girl to have you for her Mama.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh Deb, I’m so deeply sorry about sweet Sugar. Please know that she knows that you were there for her and was blessed to have you in her life.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Deb, I am so sorry for your loss. Hugs & Luvs from all of us and our fluffs. You are such a special lady.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smcry: Deb - I'm so very sorry. I know you're sorry that you weren't there when she passed but you were. Your love was wrapped all around her, like your comforter and I think she even felt at peace to pass peacefully from this world to your next because of the warmth and safety and loving you gave her. She will always be in your heart, she knew she hit paydirt the second she came to your house and she died without suffering and pain. It's so hard to let them go but she was blessed with you as a mom. Give all your other sweeties an extra hug and kiss, and maybe even treat, to celebrate Sugar rather than mourn her.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, Deb. I am so, so sorry.


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

:crying: I am sorry Deb


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I am so sorry for your sadness and heart ache Deb. We know that Suagr was very old when she came to live with you. You gave her the best of life and love and comfort. I am thank-ful she didnt have to be pts and went on her own in her sleep. She spared you that sorrow. She was the sweetest of girls and we cant thank you enough for giving her your love and home for her last years. 
Run free and happy sweet Sugar. Hugs, Auntee Edie


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Sorry for your loss of little Sugar...


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

im so so sorry. but please never ever think u werent there for her , u provided her with love with care and she knew that . may she rest in peace , shes now up there showing heaven all her sweetness . ( hugs)


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I am so sad to hear about Sugar. She was so blessed to have you as her mommy.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm so very sorry. I can't imagine the fear and sadness you must have felt. I'm teary in my office after reading this. Hugs to you, and thank you for taking such great care of Sugar.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry. I wish there was something I could do or say to ease the pain.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Sugar enjoyed the peace, comfort and love you gave her in her old age. She was happy and loved and just went to sleep. If she could have told you in words, she would have said "Thank you Deb, I love you".

Don't be sad, you did a wonderful thing for her. (((hugs)) :wub:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Deb I am so sorry for your loss of Sugar. You my sweet friend were always there with her. She was so very blessed to have a mommy like you. You provided the care and love she needed.:wub: She looking down at you right now with her angel wings saying don't worry about me.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost your sweet Sugar. even though you couldn't make it home in time,you were still with her. Your heart and soul is w/ your fluffs all day long to comfort them. She went smelling your scent on that comforter,it was "her comfort" as she went to the bridge,w/ your scent still in her heart.
I know that feeling ,I've come home from work,stopped at the grocery store on the way home and find them,still warm.
You made her last years the best years of her life and you could see her happiness in piccies.
She's surely sending hugs and kisses right now...


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Every tear you shed, I shed too. I wish you peace, my dear friend. I love you. 

Rest in peace, beautiful Sugar.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Words cannot express how very sorry i am Deb.:grouphug: Please never think for an instant that you weren't there for her, you were there to give her unconditional love. Maybe you weren't there physically when she passed, but she passed knowing how much she was loved. I love you my friend. :heart:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Deb, I'm very sorry for your loss of Sugar! That's very hard for you not able to being there to say good bye to your darling! But I'm sure she knew and felt your deep love!

Sending lots of hugs and prayers to you!

Alexandra


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh Deb, I'm so so sorry to hear the sad news. It must be even more difficult to accept when it was so unexpected. Sugar is in heaven watching over you. You were her angel, and now she is yours.:heart:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm sorry Deb. You gave Sugar love & comfort at the end of her days,please be comforted by that. I know you'll miss sweet Sugar & mourn because you loved her so. She went to the bridge in peace & knowing & feeling much love & care from you. I'm so sorry for your sadness.:grouphug:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I am so happy that little Sugar had a warm and loving home at the end of her life, and that she passed peacefully. Sorry for your loss Deb. You were the best thing that ever happend to that little girl.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I am suppose to be working instead I'm sitting here crying. I am so very sorry for your loss. Deb you open you life and heart to all the little guys that don't have love in there life. Thanks so much for being there for them. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Sugar. You gave her a wonderful home and love. Her passing must have been peaceful, in her favorite comfortable place. I hope with time the happy memories will outweigh the sadness you are feeling now. {{{{{Deb}}}}}


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Deb, So sorry for the loss of your sweet Sugar. You do so much for your maltese fluffs I am sure they know how much you love them .:grouphug:


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss, unfortunately we all know how hard this is, just know we are all here for you!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am so sorry Deb :grouphug: I think most dogs when they are ready to go want to be alone. You made the time she had left happy and comfortable. That's all that counts.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss.:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh no, i am so very sorry for the loss of your precious baby girl, Sugar.:smcry::smcry: you were an amazing mom to that sweet little girl, hugs.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh Deb, I know this had to have been a terrible shock to you! ..but it IS very possible that she passed once she knew you were home. She didn't need your place right next to her... she knew your love was there and that's what counts. And to think she passed in her favorite 'comfy place' tells me she passed in peace and contentment. YOU provided her with that! 
Does any of this make her passing easier.. no. I know how each and every one of these precious wee-ones who come under you care, immediately take their unique place witin you heart and be it a days, months or years that they are with you, their passing leaves a wound and void in your life.
I know Sugar would tell you if she could... Don't weep because you weren't right beside me... I did that on purpose.. to spare you. Thank you 'mama' for all the love and TLC... you are in my heart as much as I am in yours. "


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I too believe they try to go when you're not there so it will be easier for them and you. Our Amy just hung on and hung on until we had to help her pass.

I used to work at a geriatric psych unit and the patients seemed like they'd wait until their family stepped out of the room,just a few seconds,and like that,they were gone.
I swear they know...

I know Sugar is looking down ,sending kisses and saying don't cry mommie,I'm with the others at the bridge...

Crying with you,all of us at SM are.

Huge hugs,Michelle


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

I am very sorry to read of the loss of your little one. We all know the wonderful home & love you provided her...I'm sure she felt treasured & loved. My heart hurts for you.


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:grouphug: It is so hard to let them go. I am so sorry to hear of Sugar's passing. :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Deb, I'm very sorry, sweetheart. Sugar was a very lucky girl to have found Casa del Caca and you, its ringleader. You know how happy she was with you, try to take comfort in that.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Last night was my first night without her sleeping to my left. I found myself rolling over and reaching for her. It was 2AM, so I thought, "screw it, I'm done". I got up, piddled around with Jops, and the kids, then wanted to puke. I can't believe my Sugar is gone. I'm simply shocked.

But life goes on. And there's a lot of life at Casa del Caca, isn't there?

*YOU BET THERE IS, DEB. KEEP ON, KEEPIN' ON. Love Sugar:*


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Deb, crack open a beer and celebrate the time you had with Sugar. Toast to her and let her know how wonderful she was and that you will continue to take care of her sibblings even though they drove her crazy.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I love her picture ,one ear up and one down,kinda reminds me of one of the "Little Rascals". She'd want you to celebrate your time together,just like she did every day...celebrated life in a place full of love..


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

For you, sweetie:






and:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Deb, I'm so sorry. I wish I could ease your pain. My heart is breaking for you. This is one of my favorite poems that soothed me when I lost our Bichon Frise. Please, remember she is still with you in spirit....watching over you. You will be with her again someday.


*A Child Loaned* 
"I'll lend you for a little time 
A child of Mine." He said. 
"For you to love the while he lives 
And mourn for when he's dead. 
It may be six or seven year 
Or twenty-two or three 
But will you, till I call him back 
Take care of him for Me? 
He'll bring his charms to gladden you 
And should his stay be brief, 
You'll have his lovely memories 
As solace for your grief. 



I cannot promise he will stay 
Since all from Earth return, 
But there are lessons taught down there 
I want the child to learn. 
I've looked this wide world over 
In my search for teacher's true, 
And from the throngs that crowd life's lanes, 
I have selected you; 
Now will you give him all your love, 
Nor think the labour vain 
Nor hate Me when I come to call 
And take him back again? 



I fancied that I heard them say, 
"Dear Lord, They will be done, 
For all the joy Thy child shall bring, 
For the risk of grief we'll run. 
We'll shelter him with tenderness, 
We'll love him while we may, 
And for the happiness we've known, 
Forever grateful stay. 
But should the angels call for him 
Much sooner than we planned, 
We'll brave the bitter grief that comes 
And try to understand." 
*Anonymous*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Deb -- My heart is breaking for your loss, and this is the reason that I could never do what you do. You are so wonderful and do so much for these sweet lost souls.

Sugar was very lucky to have been able to live her final days in your family and to feel the love and care that you gave her. Be happy that she knew your love and passed in peace. Now sweet Sugar is at the bridge. She is young again and free of pain.

Hugs to you. You are such a special, special person.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Sugar was so blessed to be in your care, Deb. You were so blessed to be loved back by her. I'm sorry for your loss. Take solace in your fluff gang and your friends here. Hugs!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Deb So sorry your Sugars has passed... it is so hard on us and I hope you can find comfort in knowing that Sugars KNOWS how much you loved her.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Sugar was blessed to have you before she passed over. She is with all of the other lovely souls that you have helped. RIP sweet Sugar.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Ahhh Deb, I know this had to have been a terrible shock to you! ..but it IS very possible that she passed once she knew you were home. She didn't need your place right next to her... she knew your love was there and that's what counts. And to think she passed in her favorite 'comfy place' tells me she passed in peace and contentment. YOU provided her with that!
> Does any of this make her passing easier.. no. I know how each and every one of these precious wee-ones who come under you care, immediately take their unique place witin you heart and be it a days, months or years that they are with you, their passing leaves a wound and void in your life.
> I know Sugar would tell you if she could... Don't weep because you weren't right beside me... I did that on purpose.. to spare you. Thank you 'mama' for all the love and TLC... you are in my heart as much as I am in yours. "


I was thinking that too - she waited til she heard her mama was home and then peacefully happily slipped off to the Bridge. She couldn't go when you were there, because she knew how hard it would have been for you to watch (and you know that's true based on what you said about trying to revive her). She knew it was her time. And what a wonderful way to go...in a warm, loving home surrounded by so much love... Big hugs, Deb, as your heart learns to bear this grief...I'm so sorry for your loss, but glad Sugar got to spend her golden years in the best of care with a Mommy who loved her so :wub: Godspeed, little cutie Sugar...until that day you will see your Momma again


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Awww I am just seeing this post now, and I am so so sorry for your loss. My mom had to find our one cat in a similar situation, and she was home alone. I cannot imagine the terror of finding a pet like that. But my thoughts and prayers are with you :heart:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh Deb I'm so sorry:smcry:Sugar we all love you


----------

